
How to Become a Senior Developer - azdle
https://hackernoon.com/developers-edge-how-to-become-a-senior-developer-f1ec1738cf45
======
azdle
Submitted this mostly because I'm interested in other's thoughts on it.

Right now I'm about 5 years into my career, but I feel like I've stalled out
and am currently trying to figure out the most efficient way to advance
myself. I don't have a CS background (EE undergrad degree), so the algorithm
stuff is what gets me the most, so I've started trying to read up on that
stuff more, I'm just struggling to find sources with the right depth. Half of
what I find all seems really obvious from what I've just happened upon and the
other half goes way over my head before I've even started.

The one thing that I've found to be the perfect depth for me was this one
really awesome blog post from a rust contributor that I can't find at the
moment that was describing some sorted tree structure for strings and the
like. (Apparently my memory is another problem.)

I just picked up 'The Imposter's Handbook', hopefully this can find the right
balance.

